# whelen strobe lights keep quiting.



## payton (Nov 3, 2005)

i installed a whelen strobe light kit less then 2 weeks ago. and over the past day or so they quit working from time to time.

is the box over heating?

i installed it just like the wiring diagram said.

what i dont understand is how it will work for a while then quit. or it wont work from the get go but will start working a few mins later.

payton


----------



## LwnmwrMan22 (Jan 20, 2005)

Is it a set that you put, say, in your turn signals??

I had a set of sho-me's once, and the lights would do that.

What I found that it was, was that the lights were getting moisture where they connected into the wiring harness.

Try hardwiring the lights right together to the wiring harness, instead of plugging them in, or make sure they're not able to get moisture.


----------



## payton (Nov 3, 2005)

hmm moisture you say.. ill try and heat shrinking the conectors. maybe that might help.

payton


----------



## SnowGuy73 (Apr 7, 2003)

I have a kit that is doing the same thing, the plugs are loaded with dielectric grease, and taped with electrical tape. So I don't think moisture is getting in there. I have heard that, that is the cause of it working sometimes and not working other times. I'm told that if your power supply was to over heat and "fry" it would stop working and stay "dead". :yow!:


----------



## payton (Nov 3, 2005)

ok so what is the proper way to fix this ?

payton


----------



## SnowGuy73 (Apr 7, 2003)

No idea, I suppose you could hard wire then in, or use the water proof plugs. The thing that is odd, is that you never see police cars or ambulances having problems and they use the normal factory, white plugs. At least around here they do Im not sure about in other parts of the country.


----------



## pbeering (Jan 13, 2003)

You have a ground fault somewhere. Everyone has trouble with this stuff. Spray all the connections with fluid film and run the cables to be sure there are no chafed spots.


----------



## J & B Lawncare (Sep 4, 2005)

*Where is the power supply located at?*

Where did you mount the strobe pack? Is it grounded to the truck body?

J & B Lawncare


----------



## SnowGuy73 (Apr 7, 2003)

J & B Lawncare said:


> Where did you mount the strobe pack? Is it grounded to the truck body?
> 
> J & B Lawncare


Mine is mounted under the rear seat, and its grounded to the battery.


----------



## payton (Nov 3, 2005)

mounted under rear seat on drivers side. mounted to battery.

payton


----------



## harley hauler (Nov 20, 2003)

just had the same problem it's not the location of the box or the way you wired it. mine would work fine out in a storm while the streets where snow covered but as soon as the salt would do it's job and the street's would get wet the would act up and shut down, to verify that I tried running them on a rainy day and guess what nothing. So I pulled my rear taillight and found that the wires in side the connectors where starting to corrode so I re-did all the connectors and silicon-ed the tops where the wires when in and shrink wrap the since then I have'nt had a problem, and we just got nailed with a foot 18hrs of running them with no problems


----------



## infineon954 (Dec 12, 2004)

Interesting you guys have the same problem I'm having. One minute they work and the next they don't. When they are not working, I can hear the power supply clicking. Checked for loose connections, ground, and all fuses. I still can't find the problem. Of course I haven't had much time to really investigate the problem. Let me know what you guys come up with. I'm not sure about WHELEN. I have a SHO-ME 60w X 6 outlet system.


----------



## SnowGuy73 (Apr 7, 2003)

Yup, I had a I had a Sho-Me 4/60 kit in my other truck and never had a problem with that one.


----------



## bnewell (Dec 12, 2005)

What Whelen system are you using?? 

Brian


----------



## payton (Nov 3, 2005)

Whelen 90 Watt 6 Outlet Strobe Kit with 4 Bulbs 

whelenC690C4


----------



## THE BOSS 1975 (Nov 16, 2005)

same problem today.. turned out to be a bad connector at the power supply


----------



## rcpd34 (Jan 16, 2004)

If the plug is getting wet and shorting out it may make a snapping or popping noise. Wait for it to dry and unplug it. *Disconnect power to the power supply.* Then wait 15 mis for the capacitors to discharge other wise it may straighten your hair. :realmad: Get a tube of aquarium sealant from your local pet store and put it in/on the backof the connectors where the wires go in. Other wise, check your ground. The unit should be mounted to a metal surface, or at least the mounting screws should be going into a metal surface. Sometimes the black wire is not enough. Finally, if it's been running a while & quits, touch the box. If it's hot to the touch, it may need to be serviced. Did you buy it new? From who? Give them or the mfg a call. We do dozens of these and have very few problems. Good luck.


----------



## payton (Nov 3, 2005)

rcpd34 said:



> If the plug is getting wet and shorting out it may make a snapping or popping noise. Wait for it to dry and unplug it. *Disconnect power to the power supply.* Then wait 15 mis for the capacitors to discharge other wise it may straighten your hair. :realmad: Get a tube of aquarium sealant from your local pet store and put it in/on the backof the connectors where the wires go in. Other wise, check your ground. The unit should be mounted to a metal surface, or at least the mounting screws should be going into a metal surface. Sometimes the black wire is not enough. Finally, if it's been running a while & quits, touch the box. If it's hot to the touch, it may need to be serviced. Did you buy it new? From who? Give them or the mfg a call. We do dozens of these and have very few problems. Good luck.


my unit was brand new when i bought it. ill try the selant.

payton


----------



## scottL (Dec 7, 2002)

All strobes have the same shut down circuit for safety. Dry all the connectors and splices. Make sure they are sealed tight where you cut them into your marker lenses. Then use silicone to cover anywhere an arc can happen. I have found the 'weather' proof connectors allow for an arc when moisture gets in them. Silcone everything!


----------

